# CSH:  DP's Headstart



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Brief explanation:  Every March/Oct.......I usually get very lean (BF in the 5's), just for shits and giggles....I think it also allows me to maintain  a lower set point for BF Year-round, seldom going over 8% except during this last group Holiday bulk which I have as yet to recover from...pushed 10%, now near 8%.  Then a "little birdie" says to me, DP...why so strict...you don't have to get super lean...you look fine the way you are....so I started a "slow cut" to preserve LBM.....lol

That Ended here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=332222#post332222

Several reasons......

Not only do I like to be lean...I like to be consistent and disciplined.  Since I demand this, and Accountability in those I coach/train...I should be able/ready to perform myself.....

My last journal tells of how I was just taunted into a "I'll compete if you compete" situation, and what came out of it..was a discussion between me and w8.....Leah saying, "After I'm tired of sugar in two weeks, why don't you cut w/me untill my July show?" (I will not be competing btw)

 WELL I HOPE TO HELL SHE TIRES OF SUGAR SOONER THAN THAT !!!

Hence...DP's Headstart! 

The Culprits:

For me, I eat clean and don't cheat.......much, but there are a few things that keep me from greater leaness..

1) Nuts (WTF is MP thinking when she buys a bags of shelled Macademia nuts, or a big can of cashews...or has 4 jars of Crunchy peanut butter in the Pantry?)...just say mor....er...no DP 

2)  Cheese...my biggest weakness.....It's freakin everywhere too, not a bad food, but extremely high sodium and calorically dense

3)  Alcohol...medicinally for stress reduction....WTF is there so much stress 

4)  Coffee....it blurrs my definition, with  3 T of cream and then another 15-20 grams of fat in the following meal....not good......guarana seems to be everything coffee is and more

5)  Lastly...taste testing.....working with so many low carb goodies, and new bars...., I'm gonna have to trust others and stop the sampling....not only the initial sampling, but the day in day out ripping open of a bar or something open for a customer to try...and then feeling obliged to finish it off instead of wrapping the remainder for the next day, or throwing it away...THIS STOPS NOW (as of Yesterday actually)

I'm replacing these culprits with a bit more Flax oil 2T a day.....more Protein, and I estimate calorically a reduction of about 150-200 calories a day as it averages out over a week, ironically carbs will remain close to what they have been, and meals consistent except the small tweaks as mentioned.....this almost could be called 

"Cleaning Up!" 

Meal Accountability to follow...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

*May 1 and 2*

*May 1st*

*Meals*

*Water = 4*

*1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken (it should be noted here, that I purchased 10 pounds of ground chicken "Sheltons" through my store, and quanties are subjective)
1/2 grapefruit

*2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein

*3*
10 oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing

*4*
Missed 

*5*

Same as meal 3

*6*
1 T of Cream, 2.5 scoops of Choc Ultrasize

----------------

May 2nd

*May 1st*

*Meals*

*Water = 4*

*1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*2*

3 scoops of US, one raw egg

*3*
10 oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing

*4*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein

*5*
Movie so meal missed, spaced better to accomodate....water held at 4 L on purpose

*6*
Chicken and salad...or US..TBA

More flax and carbs tomorrow, either an apple or oats...

DP


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

Delete this if you want but I'm glad your gonna have a journal, its fun and encouraging to follow.  What BF% you looking to achieve?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

It's OK Jodi, you are always welcome here.. 

Low 6's would be fine...my joints hurt, and my skin drys out in the 5's


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

So I've been trying to figure how to quantify this.......

I figure I'll average 5 meals a day for 3 days a week, and 6 meals a day for 4 days a week......further, I figure I'll average 300 P  on the 5's and 350  on the 6's (less in meal 6)

So that makes my average  Protein......330/day

My carbs will hit 35 for 3 days, 60 for 2 days, and 80 for 2 days, not cycling...more like just the way is goes

So that makes my average Carbs....55/day

Fat hits 100 3 days a week, 120 4 days.....average fat per day  112

Throw it all together......330 P 55 C and 110 F or 2550 calories a day...I figured previously to DP's headstart...2800/day 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

*Re: May 1 and 2*

*May 3rd*

*BW =212*
* BR (body Report*  Very full and cut, less sodium from the deleted cheese and nuts is obvious in a very good way   Some cravings are leaving 

*Meals*

*Water = 5.5*

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein

*Meal 3*
10 oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing
Granny Smith (medium)

*Meal4*

Same as Meal 2

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3
No Apple

*Meal 6*
1 T of Cream, 2.5 scoops of Choc Ultrasize

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> WELL I HOPE TO HELL SHE TIRES OF SUGAR SOONER THAN THAT !!!
> ...



I'm sick of it now


----------



## MJ23 (May 5, 2003)

DP - why 110 g of FAT a day.. if I may ask???


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Actually, when bulking I eat more like 140 F a day....

The main reason is that when I gave up the bulk of sugars and starches in my program over 4 years ago, after being fat all my life, I became  lean...I also became a fat "Oxidizer"  ...Not having sugars to rely on, my body readily accepts fat as fuel....no loss of energy (increase actually)...and hopefully when I run out of dietary fat, my body says "Hey, we like fat....let's burn some of this guys bodyfat....(and must be working, I'm always cut)"

From another post some other reasons:  fat satiates, slows gastric emptying, delays gluconeogenesis, the conversion of protein to sugars (it takes about 20 minutes)......and you will have less desire to binge! 

For more info see threads in the Best Nutritonal Thread section, and articles on the forums main page!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: May 1 and 2*

*May 4th*  Running behind...lol

*BW =212*
* BR (body Report)*  Dry and hard, esp the mornings....less sodium is good...a good time will "ice" this! 

*Meals*

*Water = 4.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein

This meal got pushed back desipte good intentions

*Meal 3*
12 oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing
Granny Smith (medium)

Done w/apples!   This meal got pushed back

*Meal4*

Missed

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3, except 7 oz chicken, 1/2 can of tuna, Newmans
No Apple

*Meal 6*
1 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

*May 5th*

*BW =unknown, arrived l8*
* BR (body Report)*  Very nice AM again

*Meals*

*Water = 5.0*

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein

*Meal 3*
11 oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing


*Meal4*

Same as Meal 2..except I figured it was the egg protein that was explosive, not the apple, switched to 3 scoops MP, no flax meal

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3, except 7 ox chicken, 1/2 can of tuna


*Meal 6*
1 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize

Tomorrow, apples and SP.....6 L or bust!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *May 5th*
> 
> that was explosive,
> DP




ROTF!!!!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Actually, when bulking I eat more like 140 F a day....
> 
> The main reason is that when I gave up the bulk of sugars and starches in my program over 4 years ago, after being fat all my life, I became  lean...I also became a fat "Oxidizer"  ...Not having sugars to rely on, my body readily accepts fat as fuel....no loss of energy (increase actually)...and hopefully when I run out of dietary fat, my body says "Hey, we like fat....let's burn some of this guys bodyfat....(and must be working, I'm always cut)"



Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Your welcome! 


*May 6th*

*BW =212*
* BR (body Report)*  Finally a little flat, legs got huge though!

*Meals*

*Water = 5.5*

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
6 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing
tried to eat 6 oz of SP...but I had an accident and 8 all 10 oz....oops 


*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2..

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3, plus an apple, no SP


*Meal 6*
1 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

Always some frozen strawberries???


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Right now, that's what my program calls for....I usually acclimate in 20-25 days, progress stops, and I change it at that time...those shakes are actually a change from the Ultrasize Pudding I was doing 2 X day.....3 scoops plus a whole egg, sometimes plus 1-3 T of cream..... 

My BR today will show that I am getting pleasing results after only 6 days


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

*May tth*

*BW = None, Off*

* BR (body Report)*  Breakthrough, major breakthrough, actually happened 5/6 at bedtime, wanted to confirm, TV light is good   My tree trunk leg vascularity has returned....since it wasn't warm at all......I'm positive that means a MM or two change in my legs......they usually run 5-6....I'm afraid I've been at 7-8 since the bulk....lots of cuts always, but veins are so cool 

*Meals*

*Water = 5.0* Want 6 L

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing
Forgot I had SP and ate an apple, not the same 

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2..dropped the flax meal, saves paper 

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3, no apple, cajun style groud chicken burger


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

I would also like to report ONE WEEK of total consistency and discipline.....one small incident were MP put some cheese on a salad..about 1.5 oz, otherwise...no coffee, cream, alcohol, cheese, nut's or nut butters, absolutely no sampling....and guess what?

It works 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Just so you know...your "head start" is over


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Yeah right 

Like you can even make it a "day", let alone "week"  Try as you may......I was even gonna change this to "DP's Waaaay Ahead", but I think we get the point...

Some of us are Good....some of us are ........:lmao:


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Whatever


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

OK...Bring it! :challange:


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I have to finish my protein cookies first


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

*As DP pulls further ahead of the cookie eater!*

*May 8th*

*BW = 214  pms, pre-major smackdown*

* BR (body Report)*  Flat at home, once in the gym, tan and lighting......well I was happy, helluva lat pump 

*Meals*

*Water = 4.0* Want 6 L, too much time alone today, too busy

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

Meal was 30 minutes late

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing
SP ......meal was 145 minutes late so I 8 all 10 oz

*Meal 4*

Missed 

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3,  apple,  groud chicken burger


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP 

What sucks now is that I know exactly how I'm gonna tweak this mother, except I have to give it about 2 more weeks first.....lol


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

Hey Dr. Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 19, 2003)

*May 9th*

*BW = 212*

* BR (body Report)*  Best it's been and getting better...lot's of cuts...strange how nights are looking better than mornings..holding water?

*Meals*

*Water = 5.5* Want 6 L

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing apple, New Dressing, Smoed Tomato

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2..

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3,  apple


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 2 scoops of Choc Ultrasize, 1 of MP



DP
-----

* May 10th*

*BW = 211.25*

* BR (body Report)*  Flat.......Bi's got huge, but only during the W/O

*Meals*

*Water = 6.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
Ran out of strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing apple, New Dressing, Smoed Tomato, apple

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2..

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3,  apple


*Meal 6*
2 T of Cream, 3 scoops of MP, forgot to bring the US home...lol



DP

-----


* May 11th*

*BW = unknown*

* BR (body Report)*  No mIrrors today HMD 

*Meals*

*Water = 4.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit..tried to eat a whole one, but gave 1/2 away
1 T of Udo's

*Meal 2*

Chinese...chicken veggie dish, brought two scoops of US, and mixed it 1/2 scoop at a time in a te bowl



*Meal 3* 


2 T of Cream, 3 Scoops of US


*Meal 4*

missed

*Meal 5*

Same as  "usual" meal 3,  apple


*Meal 6*

1 T of Cream, 3 scoops of US



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 19, 2003)

* May 12th*

*BW = 212*

* BR (body Report)*  Never went to the tank!

*Meals*

*Water = 5.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz chicken 
1 grapefruit..tried to eat a whole one, but gave 1/2 away


*Meal 2*

5 Strawberries, flax meal and oil, 3 scoops MP

*Meal 3* 


10 oz Chicken, greens, dressing, apple


*Meal 4*

2 T cream, 3 US, forgot strawberries at store

*Meal 5*

Same as  "usual" meal 3,  no apple


*Meal 6*

1 T of Cream, 3 scoops of US



DP

-----
* May 13th*

*BW = 211*

* BR (body Report)*  So SO

*Meals*

*Water = 4.5* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz chicken 
1/2 GF


*Meal 2*

5 Strawberries, flax meal and oil, 3 scoops MP

*Meal 3* 


10 oz Chicken, greens, dressing, apple


*Meal 4*

Detour and Isopure

*Meal 5*

Same as  "usual" meal 3,  no apple


*Meal 6*

1 T of Cream, 3 scoops of US



DP

-----


*May 14th*

*BW = 209.5*

* BR (body Report)*  Best it's been and getting better...lot's of cuts...strange how nights are looking better than mornings..holding water?

*Meals*

*Water = 5.0* Stopping

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz chicken 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing, 10 oz SP

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2..w/fiber

*Meal 5*

Same as meal 3, protein source 1.5 cans of tuna 9 oz tiotal,  apple


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 19, 2003)

*May 15th*

*BW = 213.25???*

* BR (body Report)*  ...looked off

*Meals*

*Water = 3.0* Movie agenda

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz turkey sausage 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax meal, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing, apple, forgot I had SP

*Meal 4*

same as 2

*Meal 5*

50 gram P ABB shake on the way to the movies


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP

-----*May 16th*

*BW = 211*

* BR (body Report)*  Awesome pumped

*Meals*

*Water = 3.0* Traveling

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz turkey sausage 
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing, apple, forgot I had SP

*Meal 4*

Isopure drink  40 P

*Meal 5*

Buffet...at least 80 P 20 C 25 F


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize, I'm hoping



DP

---


*May 17th*

*BW = ???*

* BR (body Report)*  Nice "V"

*Meals*

*Water = 2.0* Traveling

*Meal 1*
Balance bar and  Meal 6 shake, apple

*Meal 2*
Subway salad, double chicken breast

*Meal 3* 
Detour bar while driving

*Meal 4*

51 P of salmon, salad, Cheese


*Meal 5*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize, I'm hoping


Hope to be back to normal, except for the Potluck tomorrow night

--------

*5/18*

4 Meals, nothing bad except too much cheese...and a potluck for meal 4.......

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 20, 2003)

*May 19th*

*BW = 214* Say Cheese! 

* BR (body Report)*  OK+

*Meals*

*Water = 4.5* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle , meal is back!

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing

*Meal 4*

Missed

*Meal 5*

Same as 3 plus an apple


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP

---*May 20th*

*BW = 212* 

* BR (body Report)*  Tight and Cut

*Meals*

*Water = 5.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
4 oz ground turkey
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle , flax meal is back!

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing

*Meal 4*

Same as 2 

*Meal 5*

Same as 3, except w/shrimp 


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize



DP


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2003)

Hey DP,

Just wanted to let you know that I read your journal and appreciate it. It is good for me to see the "rules of IM" put into a diet. There are very few men on this site posting all of their meals and I wish it were not so.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2003)

Ditto what pepper said.

Since I have joined here I have had the pleasure of reading three of your journals (DP's bulk, DP's slow cut to preserve LBM and this one).  All of them have been extremly informative and continuesly challenge my own ideas and thoughts about nutrition and training and have been instrumental in some of  the changes/tweaks I make in my own individual program.  The knowledge is greatly appreciated, thanks for sending it this way.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 21, 2003)

*May 21st*

*BW = 211.5* 

* BR (body Report)*  Good AM, Leg Day, no Tank

*Meals*

*Water = Almost 4.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
*8 oz ground turkey (had a refrig accident, forced to eat 8 oz
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle , flax meal 
*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing

*Meal 4*

Same as 2, only 2 scoops, Udo's, no flax meal

*Meal 5*

Same as 3, inc apple


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize, 


Timing almost got messed up, how I miss meals....amazing how 15 minutes in one meal, then 1/2 hour in te next meal can screw you up? 

*Plan: 

Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 21, 2003)

Thank you gentlemen....and I sincerely hope it helps others. :thankyou:


I find it more challenging to get leaner each time I go about it, not only does the body "Become it's function"...but it adapts most amazingly.

Early cuts, changes could be made farther apart, results would come more dramatically and quickly....new cuts/striations, veins, levels of riptitude everyday.  Now, I'm finding that more *Consistency and Discipline* are required just to see weekly changes....and devi*8*tion of any kind....where it once could even be called productive and healthful....now work to my detriment.

So a preview of my coming tweak:

(and for more info on the foundation of these ideas, there are two online recordings of Dr. Eric Serrano...if anyone could dig them up...they are very useful once the extraneous BS is sifted through.)

  We learned long ago, that as  the body "Adapts" every 3-5 weeks to a Nutrional Program"...certain Tweaks are needed (See Tweaks in Nutrition)....we most often use * Meal Frequency, Portions, Macronutrient Ratios and Calories*, but what we seldom address ) although DP/w8 plans have in the past.....and Dr. Serrano so eloquently states in between cussing, ...lol

...is that often we have to change up more, we have to change the Protein, Carb and Fat food sources themselves.  For instance, we may switch a person from heavy cream to flax, or add in Coconut oil, maybe take away fruit (Berries/Apples/grapefruit), in favor of oats and Sweet potato or vice versa....but we often overlooked  the Protein Sources themselves...the BB so obsessed w/just getting enough protein..who would think of eating mostly fish, or beef , etc? 

So for DP......the coming Tweak

1)  No more GF, apples/berries...now to be oats/Sweet potatoes
2)  Yolks go as a fat source, flax  or  Udo's to replace it
3)  Prime protein becomes cod/shrimp/tuna/other fish
4)  Protein powder changes...TBA
5)  No cream, Udo's where there was flax, flax where there was Udo's, coconut oils comes back
6) Meals go to 5...and NO MISSING 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 25, 2003)

*May 22th*

*BW = 211.5* 

* BR (body Report)*  Wasn't happy..too flat, but cut under tension

*Meals*

*Water = 4.0* 

*Meal 1*
6 egg whites plus two whole egg
3 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle , flax meal 


*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing, apple....90 minutes late :fuck:

*Meal 4*

missed

*Meal 5*

Same as 3, no apple, forgot


*Meal 6*
1.5 T of Cream, 3 scoops of Choc Ultrasize


I h8 missing meals.....freakin customers 


*Plan: 

Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*

DP
---------

*May 23rd*

*BW = 212.25* 

* BR (body Report)*  All came together, looked 

*Meals*

*Water = 3.5* Bad 

*Meal 1*
6 egg whites plus two whole egg
3 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of flax oil, 3 scoops Muscle , flax meal 


*Meal 3* 10 oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens, Drew's dressing, apple....

*Meal 4*

Missed again

*Meal 5*

Same as 3, w/apple, cept 3 oz chicken, 1 can of tuna


*Meal 6 *

I detour, 1 balance...planed carb-up plus out of US...

p.s. Carb-up was successful 


--------

*May 24th*

*BW = 212* 

* BR (body Report)*  Very dry, posed/flexed after W/O...very cut

*Meals*

*Water = 4.0* 

*Meal 1*
7 egg whites plus one whole egg
3 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*

10 oz chicken, dressing, greens w/fresh spinich, apple


*Meal 3* Meal 2 usual shake

*Meal 4*

Missed again

*Meal 5*

Same as 2, w/apple, 2 oz swiss cheese :badcheeseeater:


*Meal 6 *

Tequila, lemon cyrstal lite water and ice...not proud, just wasted, teen party night at my house....   (more cheese..stopping now)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 25, 2003)

Now that is looks like I'll make 6 meals:



*May 25th*

*BW = No weigh day* 

* BR (body Report)*  Sharp w/a tummy...lol

*Meals*

*Water =  5.0* 

*Meal 1*
6 whites plus 2 whole eggs 3 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*
4 frozen strawberries, 1 T of Udo's oil, 3 scoops Muscle Provider , flax meal 

*Meal 3* 10oz Chicken, 5 cups of greens/fresh spinach, Newman's, apple

*Meal 4*
OK, getting ready for the tweak.......I found a 6 pound tub of Jay Robb Whey (watermelon flavoured, surprisingly good) in my closet, I have 103 pounds of various proteins there...lol

So 2 heaping, level is 24 P...I figure 2 heaping scoops  is 55 P, Udo's, flax meal, and it was surperb 

*Meal 5*

Same as 3, inc apple


*Meal 6*

Jay Robb Whey, cream tonight and either no meal 6 from now on, or 2+ scoops (50-55 P) with Udo's if meal 4 gets missed.  Still debating......plan on hitting the gym harder...meal 6 is in limbo 


*Plan: 

Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*

DP

* Tweak*

Shooting for 5=6 L

*Meal 1*

10 eggwhites
Gonna make some scambled tofu, for the first few days (taco seasoning, tofu)
1/3 to 1/2 cup oats
1 T Udo's (just got a quart for free)


*Meal 2*

Jay Robb Protein, (Profile, 1 scoop is clean at 24 P, 3.5 C and .5 F, no sugars, stevia sweetened), flax meal, Udo's

However...I have a new oil blend, lemon flavored, fish, flax, borage, maybe primrose and ???..I may try that....or on meal 3 with ACV......

*Meal 3*

1.5 to 2 cans of tuna ( 55-75 P), greens, dressing, SP  6-8 oz...want to shift to a F/F dressing in 7 days to add  one more T of  EFA's (I always lose 1/2 a can if I share with MP)

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2, may use flax and not Udo's

*Meal 5*  50-60 P of Cod/Tuna/Shrimp..greens, Dressing, most likely Newmans...again may shift to EFA's


So the attempt is for 300ish  P, 85 C 100 F  2440 cals, no fruit, no cream, no alcohol, no coffee! 

(oats may get cut to 1/3 C)

DP


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

Tofu???  I did think that was something that you would eat?  Isn't tofu mayde form soy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2003)

OK...you've got to love first days on a new program:

1) Went to 12 whites, with jumbos, this is a whackload of eggwhite, but it made no sense to leave 2 in the box...now I have to find the research on avidin or biotin or whatever...to see if this is a bad idea (no yolks)

Also, Jumbos are 8 P, so I'm assuming at least 4.1666 P or 50 per dozen...and, they have 8% of the RDA of Vit "A", 4 % RDA of Calcium, and 6% iron per egg.....I'm assuming also that most of this is in the yolk, but I'm calling the company today...I don't want 72% of the RDA of iron with my hematocrit levels!

2) There was no way I was gonna use a 3rd pan to cook the tofu, so unless I pre-cook ths, I may have to try turkey, or something...plus I just learned MP ordered 10 pounds of ground chicken (bad week to give up chicken huh?)

3)  While I was cooking, I decided to measure my "Chug" of Udo's..crap it was 4 tsp not 3

Unless I trim the Udo's back....Meal one was/will be  55 P, 30 C (have to add something for the eggs...lol) and 22 F...that's enough for my right leg...lol 

Meal 2 and 4 are looking like 60 P 10 C (from the powder) 15 F......Meal 3, 75P 40 C 20 F (no sense in saving 1/2 a can... if I don't get carried away with the EFA's, a big part of this tweak......it should all work out 

We are looking like 90 C, unless I discount the eggs...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2003)

*May 26th*

*BW - Forgot to weigh* 

* BR (body Report)*  Semi cut/semi flat

*Meals*



*Meal 1*

12 eggwhites
1/2 cup oats
4 tsp Udo's 


*Meal 2*

Jay Robb Protein, (Profile, 1 scoop is clean at 24 P, 3.5 C and .5 F, no sugars, stevia sweetened)

60 P, 1 T Udos, forgot the flax meal

*Meal 3*

 2 cans of tuna , greens, Newmans, SP  6 oz...


*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2, plus meal, switched to Bob's Golden from Omega Nutriflax...BIG MISTAKE

*Meal 5*  60 P of Cod..greens, Newmans


*
Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*


DP

p.s  So I figure w/flax meal, and CLA.....+ 120 caloires


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2003)

What are you using Flax Meal for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2003)

For the obvious reasons that we use fat and fiber, to stabilize insulin, slow gastric emptying, etc.. I normally use a high lignan flax meal, so add in the value of  flax lignans


From a w8 post:

Flaxseed???contains 5 grams of soluble fiber per tablespoon; the #1 source of alpha-linolenic acide (ALA), a fatty acid essential for efficient metabolism
3 T. ground flaxseed daily (Greenwood-Robinson)

and from :


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=164282#post164282




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Flax Seed and Immune System
> Flaxseed contains two components that favourably affect the immune system: alpha-linolenic acid (ALA), an essential omega-3 fatty acid, and lignans, a type of phytoestrogen. These components affect immune cells and mediators of the immune response such as eicosanoids and cytokines. ALA, for example, suppresses the proliferation of peripheral blood mononuclear lymphocytes and the delayed hypersensitivity response to certain antigens.1 Recent research suggests that ALA and lignans in flaxseed modulate the immune response and may play a beneficial role in the clinical management of autoimmune diseases.2, 3
> Flaxseed Effects on the Immune System
> ...




and




> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The below study suggests ground flaxseed is on level with nolvadex/tamoxifen.
> 
> Thompson LU, Li T, Chen J, Goss PE Nutritional Sciences, University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, Canada; Medical Oncology, Princess Margaret Hospital, Toronto, ON, Canada
> ...



also see info in the thread on lignans 


DP


----------



## Robboe (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 1) Went to 12 whites, with jumbos, this is a whackload of eggwhite, but it made no sense to leave 2 in the box...now I have to find the research on avidin or biotin or whatever...to see if this is a bad idea (no yolks)



Only if they're raw.

Cooked eggs have the avidin protein deactivited so doesn't hinder biotin absorption.

But be aware of the sodium intake from that many whites - especially if you're eating other salty foods and have a family histroy of high BP.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Thanks but don't you think I know that by now.  

I wanted to know what you were putting it in.


----------



## w8lifter (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks but don't you think I know that by now.




 LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Only if they're raw.
> 
> Cooked eggs have the avidin protein deactivited so doesn't hinder biotin absorption.
> ...



Thanks Rob, I refreshed my memory yesterday....still good to know, I was most concerned about the iron content 

:cheers:

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 27, 2003)

OK...12 jumbo eggwhites are gagging....looking for condiments starting tomorrow.....at 3/4 gram of sodium from the eggs......probably low sodium condiments....lol

Going back to high lignan flax...anyone want a pound of golden flax meal? 

...and I'm noticing changes after only one plus days.......Harder, body feels more fluid, easier movement if that makes sense 



*May 27th*

*BW = 211.25* 

*Water = 5.0 L *


* BR (body Report)*  Flat, but very tapered

*Meals*



*Meal 1*

12 eggwhites
1/2 cup oats
3-4 tsp Udo's 


*Meal 2*

Jay Robb Protein, (Profile, 1 scoop is clean at 24 P, 3.5 C and .5 F, no sugars, stevia sweetened)

60 P, 1 T Udos, high lignan flax meal

*Meal 3*

 2 cans of tuna , greens, Newmans, SP  6 oz...


*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2, plus meal

*Meal 5*  75 P of Cod..greens, Newmans (leftovers)


*
Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 28, 2003)

*May 28th*

*BW = 211* 

*Water = 4.0 L *

* BR (body Report)*  Nothing special, no tank, leg day

*Meals*



*Meal 1*

12 eggwhites
1/2 cup oats


Forgot the Udo's


*Meal 2*


60 PP, 4 tsp Udos, dropped the flax meal for now...gas and urges to shit at off times were too insane 

*Meal 3*

 2 cans of tuna , greens, Newmans, SP  accidentally ate the whole thing  10 oz


*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2,

*Meal 5* 

 Too lazy for shrimp...tired of tuna  60 P of Chicken...greens, tiny bit of cheese, dressing



*
Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*


DP


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2003)

Hey, DP, have you tried the egg beaters? They have a SouthWestern flavored now. May be a better way to get down those egg whites.

(a more expensive way, too, unfortunately)


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Pepper.....I get my eggs for free....

(I could use Eggology, my distributor carries this... by the gallon)

http://www.eggology.com/home.htm


Used Herdez green salsa this morning...they rocked 

DP


----------



## Fit Freak (May 29, 2003)

DP...I started to follow this...I'm getting some gr8 info from it...VERY NICE journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> DP...I started to follow this...I'm getting some gr8 info from it...VERY NICE journal



Thanks ! 



*May 29th*

*BW = 210* 

*Water = 4.0 L *  Want more...just busy and in place were pissing isnot optimal

* BR (body Report)*  This program is making me too flat...no fun!

*Meals*



*Meal 1*

12 eggwhites
1/2 cup oats
Udo's


*Meal 2*


60 PP, 4 tsp Udos, Had to switch back to Muscle Provider.....looking for a new PP...no strawberries, not fun also

*Meal 3*

Went to chicken, had to eat in my car, SoP's B-day...rushed to the mall to get his replacement fog machine and his car washed and detailed, greens, Newmans, no SP

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2....and grabbed  some cheese out the dor because I knew I was getting meal 5 l8

*Meal 5* 


Late, didn't feel like cooking, 3 Mint Cookie Balance bars 




*
Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 31, 2003)

Looking forward to Monday's Tweak....F/F dressing in meal 3 and 5 (gonna add some spinach too), allowing me to go to 5 plus T of EFA's a day! 


*May 30th*

*BW = 211* 

*Water = 4.0 L * Still want more damn it!

* BR (body Report)*  Very huge pump......the sugar from the Balance bars must have contributed, cuts under tension are awesome, flacid cuts could and WILL be better!


*Meals*



*Meal 1*

12 eggwhites, salsa
1/2 cup oats
Udo's


*Meal 2*


55 PP, 4 tsp Udos, 

*Meal 3*

 1 can of tuna, plus 4 oz chciken , greens, Newmans, SP  , only 4 oz

*Meal 4*

Same as Meal 2....almost missed

*Meal 5* 

Tiring of fish, and that is BS...I need to stick w/the the program... I had 55 P in chicken, greens, a little cheese (craving)....Newman's


Unfortunately, some alcohol.. :boobah:  :donew/that:



*
Rule One: Pee when you can
Rule two:  Eat when you can*


DP


----------

